
Stop oversharing personal data by logging into platforms with social media creds - mercurialshark
https://medium.com/@ChaseTheTruth/regain-control-of-your-personal-digital-identity-989ad90d7b7
======
nickolas_t
I find it amusing that I am prompted to signup for medium via google/facebook
before I can even read the article.

